# Fault on control panel



## Tony Butler (10 mo ago)

Hi Iwent to turn the power on in my motorhome and the control panel would not turn on. It is a ec467 and the PSU is a ec450. On the panel on the PSU its flashing C0p5 and then CAN fault any ideas please.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

When we had a fault on ours, the advice was to take the panel out, making sure all wires disconnected, wait 5 minutes then reconnect.

That reset worked with ours, have you tried that move ? If not, give it a go, it may be all that’s needed.

Do let us know.


----------

